# Stock Quote Feature



## Joe Blow (14 May 2005)

You may have noticed the 'Stock Quote' box in the top right of your screen. I am still playing around with this modification but it seems to be working well.

Let me know if you find it useful.


----------



## dutchie (14 May 2005)

Nice touch to the forum Joe.

Very handy.


----------



## GreatPig (14 May 2005)

Joe,

A nice touch for a shares forum, but personally of not much use to me. It's just as quick for me to go direct to Yahoo Finance and get a quote from there.

Now, if you could add portfolios and make it real-time (rather than 20 minute delayed), then we'd be talking. 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (14 May 2005)

Love it.


----------

